# sticky starter



## landlord_joe (Apr 18, 2015)

I have a 1996 Simplicity Landlord with an 18 hp Briggs and Stratton Vanguard engine, when starting it today the starter kept on running, continuously. Sounds like a starter solenoid, anyone know where it is?


----------

